# Schriftnamen aus Bild Bearbeiten



## paysafe24 (8. Dezember 2017)

Hallo Community. Ich habe eine frage an euch. ist es möglich bei dem abgebildeten Logo Unten die stelle ,,SAM" zu ändern in einen beliebígen Namen so das es die Originale Schriftart bleibt so quassi als währe es noch Original ? ich würde gerne für meinen Neffn ein Tshirt machen und das Logo so mit seinem namen anstatt SAM Bedrucken. Ist das überhaupt möglich ?

würde mich sehr über eure Hilfe freuen,

HIER IST DAS BILD:

https://fontmeme.com/images/FIREMAN-SAM-LOGO.jpg


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (9. Dezember 2017)

Hi,
den Namen bekommst Du nur mit sehr viel Retuschearbeit neu gesetzt.
Da das logo auch einiges an Schatteneffekten beinhaltet und im Hintergrund auch noch die blaue Struktur ist, lohnt sich die Arbeit fast nicht.
Am besten Du fragst mal bei der Prism Art & Design Limited nach ob die vielleicht bereit sind einem Fan das Logo als Vektorzeichnung und/oder mit Ebenen für private Zwecke zur Verfügung zu stellen.

Grüße


----------

